

New Trello Search Features - dodger
http://blog.trello.com/the-search-features-youve-been-looking-for/

======
luxpir
Wanted this for a while, but didn't expect to see it. Trello is one of the few
productivity tools that has stood the test of time for me (i.e. it gets
regular use and has done for a few years now).

------
KurtMueller
I swear to God, I love Trello, but what I really want and have wanted for
awhile is the ability to create and destroy as many damn labels as I want. I
want be able to give me label any color I'd like.

It couldn't be that difficult, could it? Or perhaps I'm overlooking something
here.

